# New age daughter in law



## Michael. (Aug 15, 2013)

NEW AGE DAUGHTER IN LAW


Some daughters-in-law are well trained and well mannered....

They don't come to change the family, they are here to ... *( READ ON !)*



The new wife was being welcomed at the husband's home in a traditional manner. 

As expected she gave a speech;

'My dear family members, I thank you for welcoming me in my new home and family. 

Firstly, my being here does not mean that I want to change your way of life, your routine ..'No, I will never do that, never in a million years.'

'What do you mean my child?' asked the father-in-law.

'What I mean dad is (looking at her in-laws);

Those who used to wash the dishes must carry on washing them.

Those who used to do the laundry must carry on doing it.

Those who cooked should not stop at my account, AND Those who used to clean should continue cleaning!!!

'And what are you here for?' enquired the mother-in-law.

*' I'M HERE TO ENTERTAIN YOUR SON !'


.*


----------



## That Guy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

